# Which Asian Cities Are Likely To Host The Olympics In The Near Future?



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

^^^ Do you think North korea would be allowed to host something as important as olympics. Do they have the $$$?


----------



## GVNY (Feb 16, 2004)

Srinagar, India.


----------



## waterloo (Aug 9, 2003)

2008 Beijin Olympic
2014 Pyeongchang olympic. (I really hope so)

And the rest, I really have no idea. But I hope maybe in Bangkok or in some other south east asian cities.


----------



## waterloo (Aug 9, 2003)

> I agree. North Korea or Japan should get the winter olympics.


North Korea?? Eh..you are overrating North Korea.


----------



## Nongkhai_tong (Dec 27, 2004)

Bangkok,Thailand


----------



## szehoong (Sep 11, 2002)

DXB said:


> In Dubai, a huge sports city is about to be under-construction in the Dubailand project.
> 
> Does any other city in Asia is doing that also?
> 
> Dubai deserves to host the 2016 olympics without any doubt.



KL already had most of the infrastructure for hosting the main events for the Olympics. Our National Sports Complex complete in 1998 are similar to many main Olympic venues around the world  Our national stadium for instance could accommodate up to 100,000 spectators and there is a dedicated metro station for the sports complex 


Here's a picture of our National Sports Complex which consist of a Hockey stadium, an aquatic centre, Squash stadium, an indoor multi-purpose stadium and the main stadium : 














There are rumours abound during our ex-Prime Minister's term that KL is eyeing for the 2020 Olympics. But before that, KL would want to host the Asiad (Asian Games) which it had lost to Doha for the 2006 games.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

North Korea will not hosting or bidding for summer/winter Olympic cuz they have biggest problem with $$$$$. It happened in early 90's when NK government told hold on this over 100 story star hotel cuz NK is run out for $$$$$. It's over 10 years ago to hold on this tallest hotel.


----------



## kiku99 (Sep 17, 2002)

Bangkok or KL IMO.


----------



## kichigai (May 9, 2005)

a slightly off topic question. Was it a little bit wierd that Sydney host the 2000 summer olympics games in the winter???[/QUOTE]

Now you do realise that here in the Southern Hemisphere it is summer when you in the Northern Hemisphere have winter?


----------



## mumbojumbo (Dec 8, 2004)

IMO, If an Asian city were to host an Olympic anytime soon after Bejing 2008, its going to be the Winter Olympics. (Beijing-Tokyo-Seoul are all Summer Olympics. Only Sapporo in 1998 hosted the Winter Games). And... I'm going to have to nominate Pyeonchang of SK who ALMOST won the 2010 Vote to host it.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

North Korea don't allowed tourist from USA or citizen from South Korea to visit this country but that some reason can be ruining Olympics.


----------



## Nongkhai_tong (Dec 27, 2004)

Blink182 said:


> North Korea don't allowed tourist from USA or citizen from South Korea to visit this country Olympics.


Really!Why? Could anyone tell me more information about this please.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Nongkhai_tong said:


> Really!Why? Could anyone tell me more information about this please.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Korea

*Tourism*
"North Korea's government is extremely reclusive and secretive, and few foreigners want to visit the country. In principle, any person is allowed to travel to North Korea, and in practice, among those who actually go through the complex process of applying, almost no one is refused entry by North Korea. That being said, visitors are not allowed to travel outside designated tour areas without their Korean guides. The daunting presence of government minders and the negative international reputation of the government discourages many outsiders from visiting. Accounts of travels throughout the region can be found in the external links section."

"Tourists are not permitted on passports from the United States, and citizens of South Korea require special government permission from both governments to enter North Korea. In 2002, the area around Mount Kŭmgang, a scenic mountain close to the South Korea border, has been designated as a special tourist destination (Kŭmgangsan Tourist Region), where South Korean citizens do not need special permissions. Tours run by private companies bring thousands of South Koreans to Mount Kŭmgang every year."


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow I never knew that.... ok fine.. North Korea is out of this. Next choice would be South Korea(for a winter one). 

There should be a rule that a city cant have more than 2 Olymipics... because its not far to other cities that didnt have the olympics yet. Such as Paris and LA got it twice. London got it 2 times already and once more in 2012.


----------



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

Pick up a country with a strong political/economic influence in IOC. I think that will give an answer. I think that nowadays the Olympic game is not purely about sports, but is full of dirty politics and money game.


----------



## Evangelion (May 11, 2005)

Azn_chi_boi said:


> I agree. North Korea or Japan should get the winter olympics.
> 
> 
> a slightly off topic question. Was it a little bit wierd that Sydney host the 2000 summer olympics games in the winter???



if I'm correct I think your are mistaking Pyongyang of North Korea with Pyeongchang of South Korea?


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

My picks are (all are capable of hosting the Olympic Games IMO):

Osaka
Busan
Shanghai
Bangkok
Singapore
Kuala Lumpur
Taipei
New Delhi
Dubai


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

Pyongyang!


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Nagano also had the 1998 Olympic Winter Games, in addition to the Sapporo games. Pyeonchang is a lock for the next winter games (2014). IIRC, Sydney's Olympics were held in Springtime (in Southern Hempishere).


----------



## takurasa (Jul 2, 2005)

Haha! North Korea is NOT capable of hosting an olympic game! Please drill that into your head please!


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

Know for sure Bangkok can't host Winter Olympic. The monsoon will ruin summer Olympic events.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

takurasa said:


> Haha! North Korea is NOT capable of hosting an olympic game! Please drill that into your head please!


They'll feed our athletes poison!
But you know they'll probably kill off their athletes if they lose.


----------



## MainDiish (Jul 11, 2005)

takurasa said:


> Haha! North Korea is NOT capable of hosting an olympic game! Please drill that into your head please!


Yeah! Thats right... They dont have the MONEY for a communist country to host the olympic games.. 

These cities SHOULD host the Olympics..

1 TOKYO
2 SHANGHAI
3 HONG KONG
4 SINGAPORE
5 SEOUL

These cities have a BIGGG potential on hosting the olympics since they have the big guns and Tokyo is olympic's favourite asian city. We are all sure that Beijing will be hosting the 2008 Olympics  ...


----------



## takurasa (Jul 2, 2005)

^Tokyo and Seoul already hosted an olympic games before, so I do not want to see a future games from them. I would LOVE to see an Osaka 2020 olympic game though...


----------



## takurasa (Jul 2, 2005)

> But you know they'll probably kill off their athletes if they lose.


Those crazy bastards will probably kidnap our good atheltes, just like they did to our innocent citizens.


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

So I've heard.. and brainwashed them too


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

Tokyo, Bangkok, Jakarta, New Delhi or Mumbai, Tehran


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

SEAsia needs to host.


----------



## Nongkhai_tong (Dec 27, 2004)

Aquamadoor said:


> SEAsia needs to host.



then Bangkok, KL,Jakarta


----------



## mumbojumbo (Dec 8, 2004)

...

PYEONGYANG IS IN NORTH KOREA

PYEONGCHANG, RUNNER UP FOR THE 2010 WINTER OLYMPICS, IS IN SOUTH KOREA


----------



## mumbojumbo (Dec 8, 2004)

Pictures of "what would've been" if Pyeongchang got the 2010 Olympics:

Gangneung Sunrise Stadium (Speed Skating)










Peace Valley










Opening, Closing ceremonies+ski jump, cross country skiing, biathlon, curling

Bokwang Phoenix Park










Freestyle Skiing


----------



## kyenan (Mar 22, 2003)

MainDiish said:


> Yeah! Thats right... They dont have the MONEY for a communist country to host the olympic games..
> 
> These cities SHOULD host the Olympics..
> 
> ...


Seoul won't have a chance before other cities of S. Korea at least once host Olympic. The most possible candidate from S. Korea is Busan. Or co-hosting of Busan and Pyeongyang is also thinkable. In this case, S. Korea will supply almost everything.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

GVNY said:


> Srinagar, India.


You're Crazy!!! Some Islamic group would bomb Srinager!

New Delhi 2016


----------



## HKT (May 17, 2003)

I do also think that if Asian cities will host the next Olympic, it should be either in India or South East Asia, since Northeast Asian cities hosted/will be hosting the Olympic 3 times by then. Afterall, these places offer entirely different culture and population is, IMO, large enough to support the games.


----------



## centralized pandemonium (Aug 16, 2004)

Srinagar is an amazing place to hold the winter games. The valley is sooooo beautiful. If its held there, it would be one of THE best games ever. Just too much beauty out there to be said in words .

But will they be succesful in India? Will they generate enough intrest in India? I don't think many people in India care about ice-hockey or figure skating etc. I guess it would be hugely unpopular. 

But of course, the novelty factor would be there and who knows, people might flock there for the games. 



effer said:


> You're Crazy!!! Some Islamic group would bomb Srinager!


Errrr no. I agree disagree with that. The terroists maybe "brave", but I don't think they have enough balls to take on the Indian Army. They would be crushed, as they have been for the past 15 years or so. But I do agree that some people would love to see the games in Srinagar as failure.

If its not Srinagar, it should be held somewhere near Shimla or Mussorie. They would be good.

Shimla


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

the latest olympic city in asia is hong kong.............just handle one game for one week in 2008 beijing olympic,,
:tiasd:


----------



## Ten (Aug 10, 2004)

I think it's should be SEA or South asia's turn. BKK or KL or any Indian city. Hope the Games won't be host by any NE Asian countries gain.


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

Shanghai 2016


----------



## Handsome (May 2, 2005)

or shanghai 2020


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

current best candidates- Singapore, Hong Kong, Kuala Lumpur, Tokyo
" good ones- Bangkok, Osaka, 

future good ones- Delhi, Dubai & Kuwait City (athletes might fry like chickens though!),
Taipei (if China stops its bullying); Shanghai (had China allowed Taipei to play host)


----------



## pozipower (Jul 21, 2005)

Since 2008 Beijing Olympic
Olympic holding looks like hard for the present in Asia...(Except winter Olympic)


----------



## Amd1588 (Jan 31, 2004)

If the olympics are "so" universal and for everyone then why have they never been to Africa, im sure the infrastructure could be put in place if they really want to depite the mostly 3rd world status, and besides it would do alot for the economy. And why not have the summer games in the most tropical of all continents


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

I'd like to see Hong Kong or Singapore host the games. Mabye Tokyo too if possible.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 13, 2004)

Amd1588 said:


> If the olympics are "so" universal and for everyone then why have they never been to Africa, im sure the infrastructure could be put in place if they really want to depite the mostly 3rd world status, and besides it would do alot for the economy. And why not have the summer games in the most tropical of all continents


Mabye Cape Town should try to get an Olympic Games.


----------



## Alexandre SP (Jul 6, 2005)

*[SIZE=5]SÃO PAULO 2016 OLYMPIC GAMES[/SIZE]*


----------



## Alexandre SP (Jul 6, 2005)

THE NEXT OLYMPICS IS IN SÃO PAULO-2016-BRAZIL


----------



## CENTRAL (Jul 4, 2005)

My preference:
1, new deli
2, cap town
3, sau paulo
look at these cities, they are all great and represent most of ppl on this planet! they absolutely deserve rocking with olympic games!

or singapore & KL, shanghai

anywhere should be fine.
but please, please NO more american or european cities. they ve hosted the games for too many times and it is boring!


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

US CITY 2016 / CAPE TOWn
CAPE TOWN 2020!!!!!

ITS TIME FOR AFRICA!!


----------



## fatkid1 (Apr 30, 2005)

This is which *Asian* cities are likely to hose the olympics, not AFRICA or SOUTH AMERICA!


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

It will be in the middle east in 2020 in Dubai of course.


----------



## bobdikl (Jul 20, 2004)

Leichestern said:


> I'd really like to see the olympics come to singapore but its too bad singapore just doesnt have the space to build big stadiums and sporting venues. Maybe singapore could co-host the olympics with Johor Bahru, Malaysia like what south kora and japan did for the soccor world cup.  lol But realisticly speaking, I would really love to see the olympics being hosted by a Southeast Asian country such as Bangkok, Kuala Lumpur, Jakarta. East Asia always get to host those major sporting comeptitions. Its about time SEA ought to have the olympics.


How about Singapore - Kuala Lumpur olympics?? There are just about 300 km away!!
I would love to see them building a less than an hour high speed rail between 2 cities!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

The most likely candidate for the next Olympic Games in Asia will be Pyeongchang in South Korea for the 2014 Winter Games. They will be bidding again.


----------



## mdude (Jul 8, 2005)

Amd1588 said:


> If the olympics are "so" universal and for everyone then why have they never been to Africa, im sure the infrastructure could be put in place if they really want to depite the mostly 3rd world status, and besides it would do alot for the economy. And why not have the summer games in the most tropical of all continents


Olympics don't do as much for an economy as one would think, especially because now they are so expensive due to massive construction projects, giant corporately-sponsored olympic parks, improvements to infrastructure, etc. It takes years to pay off debts from Olympic games -- in fact Montreal hosted the games in 1976 and still hasn't paid off its debts! However olympic games do do a lot for a city's draw and infrastructure. They are just so expensive though -- many cities spend a total of 6-8 billion dollars on planning an olympics ... For a place like KENYA, who recently announced that its doing research and is seriously considering a bid for the 2016 or 2020 olympics, holding an olympics would cost about 20% of Kenya's total GDP!!! 

With many countries like Kenya and South Africa with 50 % or more below the poverty line and astonishing HIV rates from 5%-20% of the total population, low literacy rates, high mortality rates, and low life expectancy, these countries NEED to focus more on internal solutions rather than trying to impress the world by hosting an Olympic Games that will drain its economy for years to come.


----------



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

all things considered, Bangkok is the most likely candidate in Asia (or Osaka)


----------



## tootshibbard (Aug 9, 2005)

As far as the next winter Olympics I think they should go a South American country (or I hear they are thinking Korea which would be cool). A South American country has never hosted an Olympics of any sort if I am correct. I bet there are some resorts in the Andes in Chile or Argentina that could handle it.


----------

